# Likes/Dislikes for Reapers (so I can find the darn list when I need it)



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*A couple of things that I have my eyes out for this year:*

A red non-flashing LED eye set for my skeletal executioner
A green or purple non-flashing LED eye set for my witch

I'm making a haunted mirror, and two horizontal basement window scenes this year, so I'm looking for scary skeleton or ghost "picture" pieces to use in them, and not having much luck. They can be clings, generic dollar store Scene Setter type pieces that I can cut to size, transfers of some sort, or even just regular computer print-outs that I can either laminate or Mod-Podge and seal. The mirror is small, 8 inches high and about 5 inches wide. The windows are about 2 feet high and 3 feet wide, but I will be making faux board frames, so the images won't have to fill the entire area.

__________________________________________________ ________________

*Basic Likes:* hand-made, pre-owned, or store-bought items (dollar store or otherwise) .

Imperfections help make things spookier, in my opinion; so please don't worry about that.

Components to make things with. 

Vintage look items, dark colors like things are antique or abandoned. 

Wax tarts in fall, spooky, or dark scents (no "rotting flesh" please, haha). I use these frequently, so don't worry that I might already have it. They will definitely be used. I can use cone or stick incense, scented oil mixtures, or spray scents as well.

My style is a spooky, eerie, creepy old cemetery; and what you might find in an abandoned Victorian style house on the cemetery grounds.

Indoor or outdoor items are fine.

*I collect:*

ghosts of all kinds
Jack o' lanterns of all kinds
non-neon candy pails, except modern characters (Casper would be awesome, but hard to find or too expensive)
neutral colored flat plastic jointed skeletons of all sizes 

plastic drinking cups with Halloween scenes or patterns, and those can be "cute". They can be any size. Sometimes dollar stores and/or Wal-mart type stores have juice size cups in sets of 4 for $1.00, and they also sell larger individual cups for $1.00 each. I usually don't buy them although I think they're adorable, and I'd definitely use them. 

-----------







-----------


I like The Haunted Mansion, Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Coraline, Casper the Friendly Ghost, Scary Godmother, and Peanuts Halloween characters. I like either Disney or classic versions of Sleepy Hollow characters, for miniatures. 

_I have the Hitchhiking Ghost figures (5-6 inches), and basic Nightmare Before Christmas character figures in miniature (2 inches). I don't have any other characters that I mentioned, in miniature or figurines of any size._

For vintage characters, I really like the old Beistle decorations, table top blow-mold lamps (I have a Jack o' lantern scarecrow ), and reprints of Tuck & Sons style Halloween cards.

Candy is fine, if you're feeling the spirit of ToTing, haha. The only kinds of candy that I don't like are listed under dislikes. I do like things that others don't; such as dark chocolate, marshmallow, coconut, black licorice, candy corn, Sour Patch Kids, Sour Straws, cayenne straws. I've never tried bacon in candy, but I hear it's good.







Pretty much anything that is not in dislikes will be fine.

__________________________________________________ __________________


*Dislikes:* clowns, pirates, aliens, medical, mad scientist, bio-hazard, gore, torture, child-like creatures, maggots, flies, roaches, dead animals, snakes, Egyptian items, most movie characters, fall and harvest stuff. 

Candy dislikes: anything peach flavor, War Heads, Cry Babies, Bernie Botts jellybeans, Jolly Ranchers, jawbreakers, peanut butter Mary Janes (those things wrapped in black and orange waxed paper), and insects. Yes, insects. *shudder*

I don't use those "reed" type liquid scented items due to pets and kids. 

I don't burn candles in our home due to pets and kids, but decorative candles are OK.

I don't care for smiling things except ghosts, Jack o' lanterns, and smiling vintage style items of any type are always fine. 

I don't care much for glitter, except on ornaments. I can deal with a minimal amount on indoor items, though.

**this doesn't mean that I literally dislike everything that I mentioned; I just don't have a use for it.

__________________________________________________ __________________________________

*More in-depth likes:*

Halloween nesting dolls (decorated or in need of decorating)
Halloween & Gothic charms for jewelry
Halloween & Gothic craft paper
Halloween & Gothic stampers
Halloween & Gothic paper punches
Spooky Town sized items of any type, any brand (home-made, bought, doesn't matter what they're made of)
owls
bats
cats
mice
rats
crows
spiders & webs
ghosts
skeletons/skulls/bones
Jack o' lanterns
moons
scary trees
cemetery scenes
tombstone shaped items
coffin shaped items
witches (any type)
cauldrons
pentacles
pentagrams
Halloween ornaments, I have a mantel-size tree and a table top tree about 3 ft tall.
battery op candles, any height, any width
spooky lanterns (especially non-fragile)
ghost stories
Edward Gorey items
scary scarecrows
Ouija items
fortune telling items of all sorts

************************************************
************************************************

Freshly added info! At the request of another member who wanted to know if we had pets, I'm adding that info. Also, I know some people like to add things in for their victim's children, so I am also adding info for that. I tried to make it easier to follow, than my original post on the other thread. I'll update that one, too.

Please note that items for my pets or children are not necessary, nor expected at all. This is just if you feel like it. I myself have never added items for pets or children, that I can recall.

I do have a mostly lazy cat who loves catnip and batting toys (doesn't like the jingle balls we bought), and a spry young Lab/Pit Bull mix dog who shreds plush toys in seconds flat, but is pretty good with other toys (except barked incessantly at the cat's jingle toys which promptly went to the trash). Probably neither are into costumes or clothing, and the cat already refuses to wear her collar. They're not picky about treats.

Allergies are not a concern for the people or pets in our home.

My kiddos:

My 14 yr old collects Pokemon stuff; he doesn't care if he already has it.







He likes scarier type Halloween things than the other two; scary books, zombies, House of the Dead, Silent Hill, also Plants Vs. Zombies, he plays those games pretty often. He won't wear shirts, hats, buttons, lanyards, etc. that have movie or game characters on them. He's missing out on ToTing now that he's too old, so I wind up buying him candy. He likes everything except the super-sour stuff like Warheads and Cry Babies. Regular sour, he likes. Crackers of any kind, cookies, pretzels, all good. He doesn't care if it looks like it's for little kids if it's consumable, haha. He definitely does not like raisins, though.

My 13 yr old is mentally and physically handicapped; he likes things that preschool kids like. He does not put small toys in his mouth. He likes squishy or bendy characters, picture books (likes to flip pages, doesn't like being read to), toys that twist and click (like puzzle sticks where you can mix one character's head with another's body, and another's feet, etc.), those clear globe-wand lights with the spinning LEDs in them, other types of hand held lights, things that pop up when you push a button or pull a lever or string, bath squirt toys. He loves cute or spooky Halloween characters ("scary" doesn't bother him, he laughed all the way through the Haunted Mansion ride at age 5), Spongebob, Peanuts, Mickey Mouse and friends, Winnie the Pooh and friends, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Scooby Doo. I buy him candy too, but he can't do Now and Laters, Mary Janes, thick salt water taffy, any type of hard candy, or gum at all. He likes soft chewy fruit candies, all chocolate candies; crackers of any kind, cookies, raisins, or pretzels. He doesn't like to ToT or dress up, he'd much rather stay home and watch his DVDs. He likes character plates and bowls, but he physically can't use sippy cups and can only use lidded cups with straws (he dumps contents out of cups without lids).

My 3 yr old is easy to find things for. He does not put toys, slime, Play-doh, etc. in his mouth. He likes everything that's cute or spooky; Casper, Peanuts, any Disney, Little People, books to look at or listen to, Play Doh, slime, dinosaurs, superheroes and villains, knights, dragons, all animals, spiders, insects (except roaches and maggots), monsters, vehicles, bath squirt toys, etc. He also loves those little cardboard house boxes that Dollar Tree has. Oh, and he's a jigsaw puzzle master. He can do 50 piece puzzles, even small pieces. For candy, we don't give him hard candies except Dum Dums or flat suckers (no jawbreakers, Jolly Ranchers, Brachs hard candies, full sized Tootsie Pops or Blow Pops--but mini Tootsie Pops are OK). He also does not chew gum yet, and doesn't like very sour things. Crackers of any kind, cookies, raisins, or pretzels are fine. He loves to dress up. He has a fireman hat and coat, pirate head-kerchief and sword, hard hat, safari hat, rainbow clown wig, Army camo hat and vest, dragon full body costume, top hat, Captain America mask and costume. If you have old costume pieces to be rid of, he wears size 4-5, he's tall (he doesn't mind if things are too big, either). I would like to try to make or find him a Casper costume this year, he's a huge fan of Casper right now. He likes character plates, bowls, and cups, and can use any type of cup, whether it has a lid or not.  ​


----------

